# anyone knows how can i download from rapidshare without waiting time ?



## assddd (Apr 5, 2007)

is there a way to download files and not waiting an hour(or something like that) before another download is avaible ?


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 5, 2007)

yup... get a premium account 

or if u r using BSNL/MTNL or any ISP which doesnt give u a dedicated IP address, simply logoff & logon again. U'll have a new ip address then. No waiting for hrs then


----------



## assddd (Apr 5, 2007)

i dont really know much about that stuff
what are dedicated IP and BSNL/MTNL ? how do i know what i have ?


if i dont have that isp or BSNL/MTNL, is there any trick or anything that can make them see me as a different guy?


----------



## 24online (Apr 5, 2007)

means if u have dynamic IP which changes by login-logout in some ISP, u can download files one by one (not multiple)...


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 5, 2007)

assddd said:
			
		

> if i dont have that isp or BSNL/MTNL, is there any trick or anything that can make them see me as a different guy?


Yup... change ur dress, wear a fake beard and go on winkin in front of the computer... rapidshare'll then think u as a different guy 

What's ur internet service provider?


----------



## Goten (Apr 5, 2007)

Actually there a software wich downloads without waiting, it also resumes n acts as a premium account.

Search for Rapidown.

I am using it.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 5, 2007)

assddd said:
			
		

> is there a way to download files and not waiting an hour(or something like that) before another download is avaible ?


If your ISP provides Dynamic IP then you don't need to wait for 70 minutes.
Just disconnect and reconnect and download.


----------



## digiFriend (Apr 5, 2007)

in simple term: if you are using BSNL/MTNL braodband ,switch off your broadband modem for 10 sec after any download from rapidshare. restart modem, start downloading again without waiting for hours.


----------



## outlaw (Apr 5, 2007)

thats what  i am doing... simply restart


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 5, 2007)

outlaw said:
			
		

> thats what  i am doing... simply restart


Earlier it was working for me also.But its not working now i wonder whats the problem now.


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 5, 2007)

clear cookies.. gaurav.. rapidshare's tryin to add cookies too for xtra protection


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 5, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> clear cookies.. gaurav.. rapidshare's tryin to add cookies too for xtra protection


Ok i will try.


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 5, 2007)

Why switchoff your modem

Just do this

1. Open Command prompt
Run->Cmd

2. Type ipconfig/all

3. Type ipconfig/release

Disconnect your modem

4. type ipconfig/renew


Done

i had put these command sin a bat file and using it for rapidshare download

Also there is as/w for rapidshare doing all these stuffs and its downloading speed is 300Kb/s.  Ya its true(But u can't download anything else not even your mails at that time)


If u wanna try i can give u link but its not allowed here


----------



## assddd (Apr 5, 2007)

but they all work only with that BSNL/MTNL stuff ?


----------



## phanibhushan (Apr 5, 2007)

How do u download frm rapidshare without any account.... in the sense i don hav an account....


----------



## 47shailesh (Apr 5, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> Why switchoff your modem
> 
> Just do this
> 
> ...


 
Kyo bhai why to disconnect.. No need

place the three ip commands one below another in a text file rename the text file as piyushaa.bat  and run it u r done...


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 5, 2007)

^^I tried it buddy but sometimes it doesn't give me new ip so better u disconnect ur modem


----------



## assddd (Apr 6, 2007)

i dont know what ip thing (or whatever it is) i have,
soo if i dont have that ip change thing or whatever it is, is there any other way to do it?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 6, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> clear cookies.. gaurav.. rapidshare's tryin to add cookies too for xtra protection


Its not working either.


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 6, 2007)

After that post of link i got PM bombered and mail bombered by a lot of guys


----------



## assddd (Apr 7, 2007)

ok i did it, i disconnect the and reconnect the modem and it worked BUT is there a way to bypass the time limit without ruining my computer, disconnect the modem is not very "healthy" for the computer as far as i know.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 7, 2007)

^^ Then buy the premium account.What more do u want?


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 7, 2007)

Whether its Rapidshare or MegaUpload... I always disconnect after a download & then connect again... If it doesnt work out... which happened recently for Rapidshare (in my case), I removed cookies.. It worked. Else wait for sometime & redial again.. or right-click _repair_ the modem properties... where ip addresses r resolved & so on...

 That's what I do... & that's what works always.
*
PS.. By disconnect.. I didn't mean that I unplug the modem or so.. just disconnect/log-off the Data1 network connection.. not switch off-on modem.. so the computer/modem's safe.*


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (Apr 7, 2007)

*Rapidshare Hacks*​_How to disable the rapidshare.de download counter in IE or Firefox  _
While waiting for download, type javascript:c(countdown = 0); in the browser addressbar to eliminate the rapidshare countdown (waiting) feature. 
but i little bit confused.

doesn't work, try the alternative below:
1. Click the Free button to initiate the download for rapidshare website 2. As the countdown timer begins, type the following URL in the location bar and press enter or click the Go button. The rapidshare direct download link should appear immediately.

```
javascript:var%20counta=0;var%20countb=0;var%20countc=0;var%20countd=0;var%20counte=0;var%20countf=0;var%20countg=0;var%20counth=0;var%20counti=0;var%20countj=0;var%20countk=0;var%20countl=0;var%20countm=0;var%20countn=0;var%20counto=0;var%20countp=0;var%20countq=0;var%20countr=0;var%20counts=0;var%20countt=0;var%20countu=0;var%20countv=0;var%20countw=0;var%20countx=0;var%20county=0;var%20countz=0;
```

*Byepass the Rapidshare data download limit Rapidshare limits *
each user to a certain amount of downloading per day based on the users IP address. You can easily cheat rapidshare by showing a different IP address. 

1. Clear your browser cookies. 
2. Open the command prompt (Start - Run - cmd.exe) 
3. Run the following simple commands: 
ipconfig /flushdns 
ipconfig /release
 ipconfig /renew 
4. Type exit to close the DOS window. Restart the rapidshare download job.
*NOTE:-*This trick may not work if your ISP has assigned you a static IP address. (BSNL assigns a dynamic IP).


----------



## ketanbodas (Apr 7, 2007)

^ If it works--BIG THANKS in advance


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 7, 2007)

It wont


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 7, 2007)

Google for

Rapidshare Grabber

I had this s/w with me

But not here currently i m in office very far from my home


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 7, 2007)

> *RapidShare.com - News
> 
> 5. Apr. 2007
> 
> ...


And it is still working.


----------



## hykal (Oct 30, 2008)

EARN LEGALLLY OWN A RAPIDSHARE 1 year PREMIUM ACCOUNT.

Follow these  steps:
1. Create a paypal PREMIUM Account at this address. It is  free;

*www.paypal.com

When asked for credit card details  simply say cancel. You do not need to fill it.

2.Then go to the following  link;
*www.AWSurveys.com/HomeMain.cfm?RefID=muhaka89

Join this  site. It is also free. You get paid for completing surveys over there 6$ to 4$  dollars per survey and 1.25$ per referral thats a lot of cash .

4..  Another thing you can also use paypal money to buy stuff on ebay and other  shopping sites

5. Thats is it. So Simple and I swear it works.

I  learnt this from another friend and i thought it will be good for my friends  here. So I thought of helping


----------

